# Travelling to Dublin from Cork. Time?



## Lydia (22 Jul 2008)

Hi,
I will be travelling from Cork (Togher area) to Dublin Airport in a couple of weeks. Our flight is at 12 but we need to be there for 9.00 am as it's an american flight. Bearing in mind the traffic on a weekday (Tuesday) what time do you think we should leave at to ensure we get there for 9.00 am. I am thinking leave at 5.15 but himself says 6.00 am. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## lou2 (22 Jul 2008)

*Re: Travelling to Dublin from Cork. Time???*

Better safe than sorry...I would definitely go for the 5.15am start. You can always get some brekkie in the airport if you're too early. You have to leave yourself time to park in one of the long-term car parks presumably and get to the airport from there. Also, you are arriving in to Dublin in the height of morning rush hour which, while it's not so bad during the summer, can still be problematic. Also, some lorry could break down somewhere or God forbid it could rain in which case Dublin traffic grinds to a halt!!


----------



## Mpsox (22 Jul 2008)

Your planning on driving from Togher to Dublin Airport, including going through 2 toll plazas(Watergrasshill and M50) in 3 hours??? If you give yourself 20 minutes to get parked in the longterm and across to the airport you'd be basically be driving at the speed limit for the full time. 

You're going to get slowed down from Newlands Cross to the Red Cow, then in the run in to the Toll Plaza and possibly after the Toll Bridge as well due to the M50 work, to be honest, I'd be leaving before 5.15am.


----------



## DavyJones (22 Jul 2008)

No chance of making it. Check out AA routeplanner for exact milage and estimated travel times. I would allow atleast 4 hours for journey unless I was planning on a lot of speeding and stress.


----------



## lasno (22 Jul 2008)

Have you considered flying up? It could be less stressful. You could get the 0515 train getting to Heuston at 0825 and get the special airport coach. Could you have flown to the US from Shannon?


----------



## DeeFox (22 Jul 2008)

Have you condidered staying in Dublin the night before?  That is what I'm doing in a few weeks time - get the holiday started early!


----------



## Lydia (23 Jul 2008)

Hmmm, ok maybe it would be better to rethink the idea of driving up that morning. No definitely don't want to fly because we will have a good few bags. Might just start the holiday early as was suggested and stay there the night before.
Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## Flexible (23 Jul 2008)

I would always go by AA Roadwatch and then add an hour in case I got a puncture or was otherwise delayed.


----------



## addob (23 Jul 2008)

I vote with DeeFox, go up the night before, relax in a hotel atthe airport and start your holiday early and without the stress of rushing to the airport that morning.

I'd get no sleep the night before if I was working to your schedule!

Happy holiday!


----------



## Dicette (23 Jul 2008)

The last few times I've flown from Dublin, I've parked the car in Bewleys Airport Hotel - it's cheaper and  in my opinion, more convenient than the official airport car park.

If you decided to stay in Dublin the night before - it might be worth checking this out for accomodation as well as car parking.


----------



## FredBloggs (23 Jul 2008)

Dicette said:


> The last few times I've flown from Dublin, I've parked the car in Bewleys Airport Hotel - it's cheaper and in my opinion, more convenient than the official airport car park.
> 
> If you decided to stay in Dublin the night before - it might be worth checking this out for accomodation as well as car parking.


 
I was going to post this myself.  would be well worthwhile doing.  You could park there for the duration and they run a frequent shuttle service to the airport.  Check out their website.  You'll have enough hassle the day you're going without driving up from Cork, battling the traffic, finding parking....


----------



## oldtimer (23 Jul 2008)

From this Friday (25 July) the travel time from Dublin to Cork is expected to shorten by 40 minutes with the opening of the new 41km of divided dual carriageway between Cashel and Mitchelstown.


----------



## mercman (23 Jul 2008)

If you intend having brekkie, give the Airport a Pass. We had it there two weeks ago and it was disgusting. The full Irish was piled high on the plate and it tasted like road works. Get some grub out of the Airport - better quality and better value


----------

